# ***USRT Presents: Direct Port W/M Kits***



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

AT LONG LAST, WE ARE READY TO ROCK, ROLL, AND COOL YOUR MOST HARDCORP OF PROJECTS!

We took the VW/Audi community by storm by introducing it to the world of Water/Methanol Injection...

Now we're fitting to do it again with our own direct port technology! 



Gone are the days of inadequate mixture distribution. With direct port injection you truly have an optimized replacement for racing fuel! Furthermore, we have perfected the distribution with 25cc nozzles exclusive and proprietary to USRT with the industry's smallest orifice size at a mere 125 microns (.125mm)!




These kits Include:
4x 25cc Nozzles (for 6cyl there is an option to add 2x extra nozzles)
1x Distribution Block
1x Solenoid
4x (feet) black High-Pressure Line
1x Tuner's Pressure Gauge
1x internal 40-micron filter


OPTIONAL BRACKETS COMING SOON:









We're even taking it a step further and offering "4PLUS1" and "4PLUS2" kits. Incorporate these kits with your existing Single or Dual nozzle Snow Kits or try something new like pre-turbo injection!

With pre-turbo injection, you spray directly in front of the compressor nut. This increases thermal efficiency and mass flow of your turbo. Is your turbo giving you all it's got? Are you sure? Pre-turbo injection will make it flow like a larger turbo so you get just a little more!

Click the kit image to order yours today!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, that is seriously cool. I've been wanting to do WMI and now this makes it even more tempting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Wow, that is seriously cool. I've been wanting to do WMI and now this makes it even more tempting.


what fear have you good sir?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> what fear have you good sir?


No fear, just poor lol. I know that once you tune properly for W/M the benifits are completely worth the startup costs... alas something else pops up before a w/m set up gets install.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> No fear, just poor lol. I know that once you tune properly for W/M the benifits are completely worth the startup costs... alas something else pops up before a w/m set up gets install.


amen! such is life! i swear everytime i wanted to upgrade something broke or happened causing that to not happen :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

:beer: 2014 Bump :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

One of our customers putting down some power with our direct port kit and two small nozzles in the intake piping (one post TB and one post IC)! :beer::beer:




















TTGuy30 said:


> * Chassis: MK1 Audi TT
> * Turbo: HTA 3076r .82 A/R
> * Displacement: 2008cc
> * Software: Eurodyne Maestro 7
> ...


*514 awhp was made on 26.5 psi and had only 4 degrees of timing pull and no o2 correction*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

We are currently working on a direct port spacer plate for all you FSI/TSI/TFSI folks. This plate will go between the head and intake manifold.

ETA: June

Stay Tooooned. :beer:


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

Ive got one of these direct port kits installed on my 2.0 ABA turbo. Its a functional work of art!! 


Paul


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Any updates on the tsi spacer plate?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

ciki said:


> Any updates on the tsi spacer plate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Test car is in.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

How about a teaser photo or three?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

13ttaz said:


> How about a teaser photo or three?


yes please! :wave:


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Will this work on a Mk6 Jetta 1.4 Tsi

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Poetic50 said:


> Will this work on a Mk6 Jetta 1.4 Tsi
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


There's no reason why it wouldn't. The only issue is if you have a plastic intake manifold. You just need to be careful installing the nozzles :beer:


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes i do have plastic IM...can u send me a link for the kit and how to install it?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Poetic50 said:


> Yes i do have plastic IM...can u send me a link for the kit and how to install it?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=68_283


It's very much a universal kit designed to work with an existing w/m kit, where you mount lines, brackets and distribution block is entirely up to you. We do suggest you mount the nozzles 1 to 2 inches from the head ports. 

Since you have a plastic manifold. It's much easier for you to drill and screw the nozzles in. They do not need to be very tight. You don't want to crack the manifold from over tightening. Just use "E6000 GOOP" to seal them and screw them in snug. I'd say approx 8~10Nm. :beer:


----------



## moosenuckle (Jan 15, 2007)

dubkiddct said:


> Ive got one of these direct port kits installed on my 2.0 ABA turbo. Its a functional work of art!!
> 
> 
> Paul


Would any of these setups work for a OBD1 ABA Nuespeed supercharger?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

moosenuckle said:


> Would any of these setups work for a OBD1 ABA Nuespeed supercharger?


It's a roots type blower...all it does is produce HEAT! So hell yea a Direct Port kit would do wonders!:beer:


----------

